# Dzelži / Hardware >  Datoru baroshanas bloki

## Texx

Varbuut kaads zina, kaadaam normaalaam izejas voltaazjaam ir jaanaak aaraa no bloka. Biosaa uzraada, ka 12V vietaa ir 12.7V. Varbuut tas liecina, ka bloks buutu jaamaina, jo arii kompis taa gljukaini straadaa pat peec svaigas instalaacijas.

----------


## DelNet

voltaazha driixt apmeram +-1v atshkjirties.. katraa zinjaa nu 10% shkjirba ir ok.. jo nekad nav nekas preciizs!

----------


## Vinchi

Kompis gljukaini stradaa? Parbaudi kondensatorus uz mates plates un videokartes. Varbut tie jau ir uzputushies.

----------


## konis22

Pameeggini apmainiit barokli!!!!Parasti spriegums svaarstas no 11.7 liidz biki 12.5 v apmeeram!!!!moss tev maatene mirst jau !!!Dzelzzos ir vaina moss nevis passaa blokaa bet maatenee visticamaak!!!!!Paarbaudi operatiivo!!!Notiiri kaajas!operatiivajai atminnai

----------


## parols

atskiriibaa ko tam kompim liec dariit 
uzrakstot programmu paskaalaa ar slikti izdomaatu algoritmu programma straadaa 12 stundas(nepārspīlēju izmēriju) bet 2 dienas uz papīra un imantojot matemaatiku+ smadzenes taa programma straadaa 0.95 sek

----------


## NaatanKein

Tas, ka 12V vietā ir 12,7 ir pavisam normāli, uz 12 voltu līnijas mēdz būt nedaudz augstāka voltāža, būtu labāk uztraucies vai nav par mazu. Precīzākas vērtības gan var dabūt pamērot ar multimetru, pievienoju dažas bildītes ar voltāžām:

----------

